# Bugs Bunny's Got NOTHING on This Guy.



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

http://www.maniacworld.com/rabbit-vs-crows.html

Bad ol rabbit there.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

That crow got his butt wooped by a bunny. :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Mean 'ole SOB !!! :lol:


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

That's a tough bunny! I'd let him live just to let him whack the crows!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

What goes around comes around, eh?


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Doesn't that remind you of Monty Python's In Search of the Holy Grail? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Mean 'ole SOB !!! :lol:


+1 8)


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

dunn_gary said:


> Doesn't that remind you of Monty Python's In Search of the Holy Grail? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Actually...It DOES! :mrgreen:


----------

